# how about them muslims?



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

anyone still care to stand by them, like obummer claims he will do..........???

THIS IS ISLAM, THE SO CALLED "RELIGION OF PEACE" :
"Kill the unbelievers wherever you find them." Koran 2:191
"Make war on the infidels living in your neighborhood." Koran 9:123
"When opportunity arises, kill the infidels wherever you catch them." Koran 9:5
"Any religion other than Islam is not acceptable." Koran 3:85
"The Jews and the Christians are perverts; fight them."... Koran 9:30
"Maim and crucify the infidels if they criticize Islam" Koran 5:33
"Punish the unbelievers with garments of fire, hooked iron rods, boiling water; melt their skin and bellies." Koran 22:19
"The unbelievers are stupid; urge the Muslims to fight them." Koran 8:65
"Muslims must not take the infidels as friends." Koran 3:28
"Terrorize and behead those who believe in scriptures other than the Qur'an." Koran 8:12
"Muslims must muster all weapons to terrorize the infidels." Koran 8:60
KEEP THIS MESSAGE GOING. COPY AND PASTE ON HERE IF YOU CARE ENOUGH TO SPREAD THE REAL TRUTH ABOUT THIS "RELIGION".


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

hunter 9494,

It is a dangerous thing to copy and paste a few verses (or forward an email excerpt with a few copied and pasted versions) and presume to know the true nature of any religion. To be fair, here are some copied and pasted verses out of the King James version of the Bible to show you how the Bible prescribes how we should treat non-believers:

"If thy brother, the son of thy mother, or thy son, or thy daughter, or the wife of thy bosom, or thy friend, which [is] as thine own soul, entice thee secretly, saying, Let us go and serve other gods, which thou hast not known, thou, nor thy fathers;7 [Namely], of the gods of the people which [are] round about you, nigh unto thee, or far off from thee, from the [one] end of the earth even unto the [other] end of the earth;8 Thou shalt not consent unto him, nor hearken unto him; neither shall thine eye pity him, neither shalt thou spare, neither shalt thou conceal him:9 But thou shalt surely kill him; thine hand shall be first upon him to put him to death, and afterwards the hand of all the people.10 And thou shalt stone him with stones, that he die; because he hath sought to thrust thee away from the LORD thy God, which brought thee out of the land of Egypt, from the house of bondage." (Deuteronomy 13:6-10)

"13 [Certain] men, the children of Belial, are gone out from among you, and have withdrawn the inhabitants of their city, saying, Let us go and serve other gods, which ye have not known;14 Then shalt thou enquire, and make search, and ask diligently; and, behold, [if it be] truth, [and] the thing certain, [that] such abomination is wrought among you;15 Thou shalt surely smite the inhabitants of that city with the edge of the sword, destroying it utterly, and all that [is] therein, and the cattle thereof, with the edge of the sword.16 And thou shalt gather all the spoil of it into the midst of the street thereof, and shalt burn with fire the city, and all the spoil thereof every whit, for the LORD thy God: and it shall be an heap for ever; it shall not be built again." (Deuteronomy 13:13-16)

"2 If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant,3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded;4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard [of it], and enquired diligently, and, behold, [it be] true, [and] the thing certain, [that] such abomination is wrought in Israel:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, [even] that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.6 At the mouth of two witnesses, or three witnesses, shall he that is worthy of death be put to death; [but] at the mouth of one witness he shall not be put to death.7 The hands of the witnesses shall be first upon him to put him to death, and afterward the hands of all the people. So thou shalt put the evil away from among you." (Deuteronomy 17:2-7)

"20 But the prophet, which shall presume to speak a word in my name, which I have not commanded him to speak, or that shall speak in the name of other gods, even that prophet shall die." (Deuteronomy 18:20)

"11And whosoever shall not receive you, nor hear you, when ye depart thence, shake off the dust under your feet for a testimony against them. Verily I say unto you, It shall be more tolerable for Sodom and Gomorrha in the day of judgment, than for that city." (Mark 6:11)

"7 For many deceivers are entered into the world, who confess not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh. This is a deceiver and an antichrist.8 Look to yourselves, that we lose not those things which we have wrought, but that we receive a full reward.9 Whosoever transgresseth, and abideth not in the doctrine of Christ, hath not God. He that abideth in the doctrine of Christ, he hath both the Father and the Son.10If there come any unto you, and bring not this doctrine, receive him not into [your] house, neither bid him God speed." (2John 1:7-10)

"17Now I beseech you, brethren, mark them which cause divisions and offences contrary to the doctrine which ye have learned; and avoid them." (Romans 16:17)

If you were a non-Christian would you consider Christianity to be a peaceful religion?


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Perhaps it is not the written word but the readers willingness to follow those words. I know of no members of any religeon going around performing mass murder outside of a few mental cases of those groups. The last time we had mass murderers like the muslims was the Nazis. What is with these people what rock or sewer have they climbed from, there can be no defense of these throat slitters and head removers. When I hear people try to defend them I laugh. They murder anything including children and for what? a believe in something that cannot even be proven. What kind of fool thinks murder is the path to heaven , if there is such a place. Also what about the free virgins for suicide. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Leave it to you BigDaddy to come to the Muslim defense. Is there a New Testement to the Koran that I am not aware of? Anywhere in the Koran that calls against such actions? Why is it that those who want to attack the Bible only draw from the Old Testement such as yourself? You claim to be a Christian and active in the ELCA. I have no doubt of that by the route the ELCA has taken.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You claim to be a Christian and active in the ELCA. I have no doubt of that by the route the ELCA has taken.


No kidding!
Isn't it confusing that liberals who call themselves Christian are so quick to run down their own religion to appease the murdering wackos. Militant Tiger was that way also. He said he was Christian, but if you said anything against Islam his first response was to tell the world how bad Christians are. I don't understand that. Christians being wrong at one time in history or even now doesn't make crazy Muslims right. That's simply backassward thinking ----- no it is not thinking at all. It's simply first in line for the Kool-Aid. It's a lack of intelligence I think, and a knife in God's back.

Forgive me for the language, but the ideas I stand behind.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

You guys completely missed my point. Did you read what I posted or simply jump to the conclusion that I was bashing Christians?

Again, one cannot read a handful of verses from the holy book of any religion and presume to understand the basic principles of that religion. I posted a few verses from the Bible that commanded followers of God to kill non-believers.

Do most Christians follow those directives? No, they do not. Why not? Aren't they true believers? The answer is that most Christians recognize that there are other parts of the scripture that counter those directives and supercede them. In other words, most Christians do not take every verse literally. If they did, they would have a whole pile of rocks ready to use in stoning every non-Christian they can find.

Now let's talk about Muslims. There are over a billion Muslims in this world. How many of them follow the Koran literally enough to start kidnapping and beheading non-believers?

We also recognize that Muslims and Jews largely worship a god of law. They are very much concerned with following the letter of the law since that is what believe will bring them favor and salvation. Christians largely worship a god of grace. They recognize the Old Testament, but they also recognize that the way to salvation is through the grace discussed in the New Testament. They obey the law out of respect to their god, but not at the expense of the teachings in the New Testament. How many non-Christians understand this distinction? Not many.

I stand by my earlier question... Would a non-Christian, after reading the handful of verses in my earlier posting, characterize Christianity as a religion of peace? So, how can we take a handful of verses from the Koran and characterize Islam as a religion of agression? Frankly, I have not read the entire Koran, and I will reserve judgement until I do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Now let's talk about Muslims. There are over a billion Muslims in this world. How many of them follow the Koran literally enough to start kidnapping and beheading non-believers?


Most of them they just will not admit it. The Koran tells them if they are outnumbered to be meek until they have sufficient power to rise up and kill the non-believers. The reason many do not come out and condemn the radicals is not fear, it is because they agree with them.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

isn't it always the same? liberals always whine louder than others......if you want to compare Christians to Muslims, have a nice time..honor killings are a little tough to expain and that is only the beginning, followed by the rest of sharia law. :bop:


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I see no christians, Jews or non believers on the front pages everyday for murder. But I don't think a day goes by without numerous muslims mass murdering or ploting such. Daily beheadings, I am actually surprised how tolerant the world is towards muslims.


----------

